# Mac EDC modding question



## bubble (May 8, 2014)

Hello all..

I have what could appear as a silly question but I would like to know if anyone has ever tried to turn a Mac's Custom EDC into a Tri-EDC.

The head housing the reflector being longer in the EDC than in the Tri I assume a special heatsink has to be made to bring the light engine near the lens.


----------



## badtziscool (May 8, 2014)

I've asked Mac about this in the past. I've always like the proportions of the EDC over the tri-EDC and though if a tri-EDC engine could be fit into an EDC body and use an 18500 cell, it would be the perfect setup. He said it's still just a little bit too short. The body or head would have to be lengthened to accommodate an 18500. That being said, you probably could fit an tri-EDC engine into an EDC head, but you would have to somehow make a custom battery spacer to allow the battery to make the necessary contacts. The only unknown is whether the tri-EDC engine can actually thread into an EDC head.


----------



## extremescramble (Jun 8, 2014)

Could you not use a smaller pill to accommodate the 18500 cell ?











I have been experimenting with a similar idea in a Tri EDC host. I have machined a smaller pill that has allowed me to convert a Tri EDC to a single emitter with a Ledil boom reflector - it's a tight fit but it has been a success ! I am checking how this reduction in size has effected heat management but when that is done I will post pictures in my thread. 😊


----------



## stewdogg (Jun 8, 2014)

I do like where all this talk is going
It would be great if I could switch from throw to flood on my MACs EDC!!


----------

